# motorhome performance, fuel usage monitor spreadsheet?



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm working on a spreadsheet in Google Docs (i have Excel 2003/2007 too) to record our fuel usage, stats, KM per litre, mpg, total cost, average price per litre etc.... It's a WIP and I'm basically asking for suggestions for formulae and/or similar example files already in existence. Does anyone have such a system? Attached to this post should be an XLS export, which may have knackered the formatting in the process! Now i think about it I'll probably finish it in Excel...

We are planning to take our 20yr old old 2400cc straight diesel Hymer Camp around most of Europe from June onwards for up to 5months, so this is also a request for as much advice, locations etc. as possible! 

My paper calculations from last weeks' drive from Granada to Gatwick equated to about 8KM per litre, which isn't great, but we have some slightly weakened rear springs and some slight play in the front right wheel which didn't help - the latter is now due to be fixed. 

cheers.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Paul

That looks OK except for the figure in I24. Here you are taking an average of the average fuel consumption per fill. This gives a figure of 
7.58 km/litre. When you take total distance divide by total fuel purchased, this works out as 7.36 km/litre.

This type of spreadsheet works best when you use a 'brim to brim' measurement. Part fills have to be included in the next full tank figure to give an accurate reading.

The fuel consumption figure per fill is then relative to the other fuel consumptions per fill and is useful to track a deterioration (or improvement) in performance. 

You can perhaps relate this to the type of running over a particular fill - motorway, minor roads, wind, rain, temperature, average speeds etc which will perhaps give an indication of what's going on mpg wise.

David


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very similar to one I use. I have attached a blank version for comparison. 
At the top is an input section for opening mileage (or more accurately KM) and other info about the MH. I started this from scratch when we got the van. You could of course input opening KM starting from any point. The running averages are then displayed at the top right of the sheet. Only input in the yellow area as the rest contains formulae.

I think you will find L/100 km more useful than km/L as the former is the European standard. You may find this useful if you want to use tools like the French Govt's 'Prix du Carburants' website that contains a calculator for fuel used and shows you potential fuelling stops along a route. You need to input L/100 km for this.

My spreadsheet does not include a column to note whether or not I filled up completely. So far, I think I always have topped up. In any case, the figure I watch most closely is the average consumption since purchasing the MH. I think individual trip consumption can be misleading.

Hope this gives you some ideas.

Philip
p.s. This was created using Excel on a Mac. Normally there are no compatibility issues, but if there are, PM me and I'll send a copy by e-mail where I can select a "Windows-friendly" option.


----------



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the spreadsheet and advice - I've used yours over mine, with £'s now converter into Euros to make it personal! 

No compatibility issues, which is as you'd except seeing as Microsoft makes Office for Mac, they'd be stupid to make a rival OS and office system work radically differently. 

Next step is to fit the 12v to 230v inverter to power the Laptop in order for this sheet to be accessible. As you can probably tell, we're new to this MH'ing and doing everything on a shoestring! 

Thanks again.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

you don't need a 12v to 230 inverter.

I got a laptop inverter off ebay..

it takes the 12 to a variety of common laptop voltages, up to around 20v.

this will be easier on your battery.

chris


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*fuel milage spreadsheet*

Hi All

Do you want the divide by zero errors removed?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good point Graham - I was being lazy as I don't normally bother to tidy up spreadsheets for personal use. The #DIV/0 message reminds me that there is a formula in the cell so I don't over-write it. Here is a cleaner version if anyone want to use it. (Hope I haven't corrupted any of the calculation logic in doing this!)

Philip


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Here my little spreadsheet. I've left the actual data in so you can see how it look live.

When filling up in on European mainland, I manually insert the exchange rate into a little formula for the price per litre.

Calculated fields also filled down manually after entering data.

NO MACRO'S in this Spreadsheet.

Any improvements welcome.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I like it - as I use euro all the time, I presume I don't need to make any alterations - just ignore the pound sign?

chris


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

chrisblack said:


> I like it - as I use euro all the time, I presume I don't need to make any alterations - just ignore the pound sign?
> 
> chris


Well it depends on where you travel to. If you only travel around the euro-zone then you no problem.

For those not happy at opening other people spreadsheets, I've included an old pdf explaining the formulae.

**NB**, for those wondering about the litres per £5 column, that was included to please a work colleague who only ever put £5 a week in the tank
/shakes head.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> Good point Graham - I was being lazy as I don't normally bother to tidy up spreadsheets for personal use. The #DIV/0 message reminds me that there is a formula in the cell so I don't over-write it. Here is a cleaner version if anyone want to use it. (Hope I haven't corrupted any of the calculation logic in doing this!)
> 
> Philip


No probs Phil. I did amend it but I thought I had better ask before messing with your sheet. I think it is very good.

Graham


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

There are problems with measuring distance and consumption between fillings.
Different pumps may have a slightly different cut off point, also I've noticed that the slope of the filling station forecourt affects the amount of fuel delivered to the 'full' point, as the slope of the ground affects the level of the fuel. This is most noticable when running low on fuel, the gauge reading between going uphill, downhill or level will fluctuate significantly.

Unless you fill up at the same pimp each time then indivual readings will fluctuate. One answer is to fill up at home before starting and again at finish of trip then take the average.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

devonidiot said:


> There are problems with measuring distance and consumption between fillings.
> Different pumps may have a slightly different cut off point, also I've noticed that the slope of the filling station forecourt affects the amount of fuel delivered to the 'full' point, as the slope of the ground affects the level of the fuel. This is most noticable when running low on fuel, the gauge reading between going uphill, downhill or level will fluctuate significantly.
> 
> Unless you fill up at the same pimp each time then indivual readings will fluctuate. One answer is to fill up at home before starting and again at finish of trip then take the average.


You will also find that the SAME pump will have a difference cut off depending on lots of other variables . One of the things that affects the rate at which a tank can be filled is the amount of fungal build up within the pump it'self. The more fungus you get with the pump (nozzle) results in the cut off off triggering early. That's the reason that some pumps take forever to filling the tank as they are constantly have the cut off triggered. According to Mrs Zozzer who works in a filling station, whener a customer complains about the length of time taken to fill up, they know it's time to get the pumps cleaned.

*NB* fungal buildup does not contaminate the fuel, it only affects the cut off trigger point.


----------

